# Building lights,I need help.



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok so I decided I want to build a light for my tank.As it stands I have a lamp sitting with all three other lights(lol)on my 29 gallon mac tank.The lamp was purchased for a smaller tank,and I no longer have it.OK so this is the bulbs:
Eiko 49315 - FML27/65 - 27 Watt - 4 Pin GX10q-4 Base - 6500K - CFL | 1000Bulbs.com
I have the lamp for one of the bulbs and was thinking of tracking another down and gutting them to fit my needs.

And I have a regular light hood like this:All Glass Aquarium AAG25948 48 in. Flourescent Deluxe Strip Light - Black

So now my question is,How do I make the two bulbs I posted earlier fit into this strip light?I know it can be done,I just need to know what to look for.Links would help tons as would any and all suggestions.

I actually have a friend who was a liscensed electrition and plan to employ him in the help.Really I want to build one like this:Coralife Aqualight 6700k 130w (2 x 65w) Aquarium Strip Light

I am unsure on how cheaply any of this can be done.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess I am confused a little...it's a quad-tube CFL....how did you expect to fit it in the light fixture you have? Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes it is a quad.The whole interior of the fixture is trash.It all crumbled when touched,so I was wanting to rig the inside of it up to fit two of these quad bulbs.The fixture is wide enough for them,I just dont know how to go about constructing the interior for them.Understand?

Sorry,I am horrid at explanations.Maybe ill work a way to draw it out.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok so it isnt to scale,but thats the gist of it.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by crumbled. I would start with the parts listed in the link to the light bulb. (edit) ok I just looked at the related items on the bulb page and its showing balists as the related item. So you would need the balist, the end caps (locking end the bulb mounts to), switch, power cord, reflector.(end edit)

Honestly,those bulbs are just 27W CFL. I would return them and buy the standard 26W 6500k CFL. Then all you need is the sockets and to figure out how you want them mounted, and a switch. reflector can be just about anything.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I understand what you're explaining, but the pics are throwing me off I think. Just doesn't look like the quad tube light can fit under that standard fixture you have.

I would probably try to use everything I could that is already there. May have to use some wood somehow. Difficult to imagine how to rig it, for me anyway. 

Have you looked at AHSupply to see how much it would cost to convert that light with one of their kits? Not sure if you already have everything or not.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No see thats the thing I dont know what all I need,lol.I have the bulbs,they are 6500 K 27 watts.I dont think the bulbs in the links are the exact thing I have but it looks the same.They will fit.Just dont know the wiring and such needed.

And by crumbled,the light was used.When I tried to replace the bulb,the white plastic under the hood,started to just fall apart.

This is the lamp I have,maybe you can tell the bulb size by it?

OOps,forgot the link,lol
Amazon.com: Grandrich ES-201 EZ Reader Table Lamp w/ 27w Fluorescent Bulb: Home Improvement


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok here is a link to the "lamp holder" you will need just to connect the bulbs to.

Amazon.com: 26 Watt - CFL Socket - 4 Pin G24d-3 or GX24q-3 - Bottom Snap In - Premium Quality Brand - 285Q3BS: Home Improvement

Then you need a suitable Balist that will start the bulbs and maintain proper current. switch and power cord.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The wiring is easy. Mounting the lights in there will be the hard part.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks,Mike.Links to the ballast?LOL.This is going to be fun.Bobs gonna hate me for what I am getting him into,hehehe.Should be able to find a good bit of this stuff cheaply,I hope.

Now for another question.The reflector,should I get one of them made a certain way,or better yet how would you guys do this?I am electrical stupid,so please excuse all the rediculous questions.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> The wiring is easy. Mounting the lights in there will be the hard part.


Hahaha,its all hard if you ask me.I am unsure on the reflector too.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I would get a high polished piece of flat alluminum and then bend it to the shape you want or that will go around the light.

Still I would say return the bulb and go buy the 10$ 2 pack from lowers or wall mart of the standard CFLs. Easier and more available in the long run.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, I can get different bulbs,just trying to work with what I have.I cant return them,ive had them for a few years,one is still in the package but the other is not.They were bought out of state.Was looking at the AH supply,and thinking of one of them,but still need help with what to get.It has to fit on a 29 gallon,and ive no clue what I am looking at.


----------

